# New and confused



## Jchedwood (May 11, 2013)

hello guys....new to the router world and frankly I am stumped. I have tried to reconcile this but I must be missing something. My probelm centers around the following. 
I have a new set of Craftsman bits and from a few years back I already had the below router. Its a Porter Cable 690 LR fixed base...

well I got the wood bug and wanted to put the two together. The problem is that the router bits (their diamter for say the ones that make the rounded edge) is too wide to fit through the center opening. The instructions said to take the base plate off.. insert bit.yada yada and put it back on. The problem of course is that it has the ability to adjust the height and because the bit diameter is wider than the baseplate opening only so much goes through the opening. If I insert the bit with the baseplate on then that doesn't make sense because it renders the height adjustment useless. My inclination is that the Craftsman bits are simply not the right ones. If someone can confirm my way of thinking and also suggest a brand that would work I would appreciate it.

thanks for your time

Jorge


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just pickup a base plate from Sears.they come a 2" or 3" center holes..



Jchedwood said:


> hello guys....new to the router world and frankly I am stumped. I have tried to reconcile this but I must be missing something. My probelm centers around the following.
> I have a new set of Craftsman bits and from a few years back I already had the below router. Its a Porter Cable 690 LR fixed base...
> 
> well I got the wood bug and wanted to put the two together. The problem is that the router bits (their diamter for say the ones that make the rounded edge) is too wide to fit through the center opening. The instructions said to take the base plate off.. insert bit.yada yada and put it back on. The problem of course is that it has the ability to adjust the height and because the bit diameter is wider than the baseplate opening only so much goes through the opening. If I insert the bit with the baseplate on then that doesn't make sense because it renders the height adjustment useless. My inclination is that the Craftsman bits are simply not the right ones. If someone can confirm my way of thinking and also suggest a brand that would work I would appreciate it.
> ...


----------



## Jchedwood (May 11, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just pickup a base plate from Sears.they come a 2" or 3" center holes..


wow ... I was so focused and stuck on how to get the bit through the opening that I never thought of changing the sized of the opening... brilliant :dance3:

thank you very much !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Jorge, Welcome to the forum. Sometimes it just takes a different point of view to get things squared away eh?


----------



## Jchedwood (May 11, 2013)

thanks for the welcome.. and yes you are correct... 
now on to making stuff


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Jorge - Welcome to the forum

The base plate you have likely has a lip around the hole in the base. When you get the base plate with the larger hole, don't toss out the one you have. I suspect the one you have is configured to accept Porter Cable style guide bushings so you will need it if/when you decide to get into using some of those.


----------



## Jchedwood (May 11, 2013)

thank you...

curious now... would I be better off reselling my Craftsman bits and just going all PC or is it common to have various bits from different manufacturers and baseplates that are different. I figured before I start spending the money I should have a strategy so as to not spend money incorrectly. 

I got lots of things to buy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jorge, PC bits are at the bottom of the list of my choices. You will end up with bits from many companies if you are like most of us. Be sure to build a bit holder to protect your bits from hitting each other, that is the fastest way to damage them.


----------



## Jchedwood (May 11, 2013)

thank you on both points... nice looking holders....

I think I'll make some too


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Jchedwood said:


> thank you...
> 
> curious now... would I be better off reselling my Craftsman bits and just going all PC or is it common to have various bits from different manufacturers and baseplates that are different. I figured before I start spending the money I should have a strategy so as to not spend money incorrectly.
> 
> I got lots of things to buy


Hi Jorge, I'd suggest just going ahead and using the Craftsman bits you have, they will likely dull up quickly enough but will buy you some time to investigate better brands. I agree with Mike that PC bits are quite aways down on the list of desireable bits. For the ones you need/use the most I would suggest looking at Whiteside, CMT, EagleAmerica, Amana, Freud and Katana. There are other top end bits but those are likely the easiest to find and while relatively expensive aren't priced to badly. The most used bits will likely include the utility bits; straights, roundovers, coves, slot cutters, bits needed on almost every project. For second line bits of reasonable quality and price, look at the house brands for the major online woodworking suppliers; MLCS, Woodcraft and Peachtree. MLCS is always a good source as they offer free shipping on every order. I may be a little hypersensitive to that as I need to do the majority of my shopping online. Of my two easily accessible lumber yards, one sells Vermont American bits at Whiteside prices and the other carries Freud bits and I don't even want to talk about their prices. 
Good Luck


----------



## Jchedwood (May 11, 2013)

thank you John....
appreciate the answer...


----------

